# What is the going rate of MRE's?



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

in the next few days I will be in the DC area and have a bit of time to shop near Rockville MD. Will be going to Rangers Surplus, an Army Navy type store and plan to pick up some choice items that I don't see in my neck of the woods very often. there are just some items I would prefer to buy in person even though I know they are more expensive that way. Anyway I'm planning on picking up some MREs I spoke with the store personnel today and they said they have cases, they have individuals but the heating elements are sold separately. WTF? I have only ever bought 2 MREs, I ate one and saved the other and they both have the heat element. Anyone bought recently? What flavor did you like and enjoy most? which was really bad and should avoid? My thinking (might be wrong) is that an abundance of something on the shelf means? Cacca? The MRE that I currently have in the bag is the chicken pulled in buffalo sauce. I might do some net shopping for prices today. Developing a shopping list and am gonna have at it!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Major Surplus might be a good place to look


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I just did some Amazon shopping, it seems that the going rate for a case of 12 is $75 to $85 w/heaters. 1/2 case $55-$60, 4 pack $25ish. So I have an established base line. There is a store in Indianapolis I stop at that does the same thing, they get the MRE and then break them all apart and sell the individual parts. more expensive that way. I want the whole deal packed up and unmolested. With heater.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I think the cold weather ones are the best. Cost more, but lighter as they're freeze-dried (light weight) Mountain House or similar, add hot water (but you can munch them dry if you like). They are also scarcer and cost more. Probably just made them scarcer by saying this here, hehehe. I like the rice and chicken...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

A local surplus store here has civie mre's at $95.00 a case of 12.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Unless you keep them cool, under 70 degrees, the shelf life is short. Not worth it in my opinion. Either dehydrate your own food or invest in Mountain House.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

And something seldom considered: you're going to be under high stress, high exercise, not on your normal diet, and possibly environmentally stressed (hot,cold,rained on...). This stress has been known to trickle down to your intestins (if ya know what I mean). I would kinda stay clear of highly spicy meals in favor of meat-and-potatoes boring. Leave the Mexican special until you're safe in your BOL.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 9, 2014)

I have tried a lot of them and my favorite were the chili macaroni , pasta with sausage tomato sauce and the cherry turnover . The rest are ok and useful for something different . Guys trade a lot and are always ready to offer a lot for the three mentioned .... lol

With the prices they charge for them these days it seems best to get a dehydrator and make your own . I bought the 9 tray excalibur a few years back and love it . I make a truck load of jerky in it through out a year and everyone is crazy for it .


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Going rate: I think 4-6 year enlistment for most 

Having the MRE's without the heating element is normal when they are sold at surplus. They are not able to be shipped through UPS without specalized shipping with the heat element in place (it contains mercury) if I remember correctly. But MRE's can be eaten cold or can be utilized as indgrediants to a bigger meal.

My favorite meal will always be Chicken with Salsa.. take all contents and add together.. barter for tobascco and you are set. Best long term meals for hiking/patrolling are your beaf patty or veggy burger. Contains wheat snack break, protein patties (for lack of better words) and other "snacks". The entire MRE can be packed away and eaten piece by piece without need of fork or stopping. 

They are overpriced and better options out there; but if you have the means to get some for little to no cost I would always say go for it. Besides nothing can help cure a hangover than eating a MRE after a heavy night of drinking... solidify and release next morning


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

honestly out of everything i looked at mass gainer in mylar vaccum sealed bags is freakin stable super nutrious light and cheap plus i can use and rotate stock on a regular basis also would help you stay hydrated. my two cents calories>packaging.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

A fool and his money....were NOT parted. I made my way to Rockville MD with the intent of spending anywhere between $100 to $150 for prep gear. I had a shopping list of items and prices I was willing to spend if I found for the right price. As soon as I arrived in town I quickly realized that I was in the high rent district and prices at that store would reflect that. Town had a 30mph speed limit and multiple video camera speed traps set up all over the place. Was really tempted to hit the camera lenses with black spray paint.

So I makes my way into the store and tried to get a base line as to how far out of reality the store might be. A Lexan Nalgene bottle, $13 should be no more than $8. Tru Spec BDU type pants, $50 a pair should be about $45. And individual MRE w/o heater $11, case of 12 was over $100, my research says $80 max. So no I was not going to overpay just because the items were in front of me. 

The store was well stocked, I'll say that. Maxpedition stuff, Fox, Rothco, big counter of knives and then a bunch of mall ninja crap too. If you are not tuned in to prices and where to obtain, you could absolutely overpay. But they are charging what the market will bear and I would bet they are 15% over amazon or ebay.

Did I buy anything? Why yes, yes I did. I picked up 100' hack of drab green p cord and a 50' foot hack of coyote. And I'm pretty sure I overpaid. But I have to drive 25+ miles one way to get p cord 100' length so I'll overpay on that. My shopping list was specific and I had in mind exactly what I wanted and if I did not find it, no sale. My goal was to locate the MRE at a price and flavor I wanted. No go. I'm after MREs for my GHB, I have decided that in the short term I can pack those now and then consider a jet boil type stove that might be more versatile and useable later. While many of you advocate freeze dried or dehydrated items for emergency food like mountain house or Wise or whoever, at some point those items will become part of my 30 day prep plan to be with out electricity and my GHB.

EDIT: and after reading a bit more I think what I will do is start to sample some stuff and see what I like best. I'm going to try my 1 remaining MRE over the next few days and I think Walmart has individual Mtn House stuff, I'll pick out a few and try them too. If I need to go to carrying a heater I'll get one, no big deal.


----------

